# Removal of dried Weldbond II



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

We had some warranty done on our engineered wood floor. This floor already has finish on it and there is some glue squeeze out showing at the glue joints. Weldbond II was used. We have tried Googon without any luck.

Does anybody have any ideas, apart from refinishing the floor.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

If the glue hasn't bonded into the finish, you might be able to get it off using a hand plane iron laid flat on the floor and flush-planing it.

Try it on a small bit first. If you're lucky, the glue will just pop off. If the glue has bonded into the finish, it will want to pull up the finish, and you are probably looking at refinishing.


----------

